
Quick Intro to the Crypto Fundamental Analysis - yoshyoshi
https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/5/22/so-you-want-to-trade-crypto-fundamentals-part1
======
yoshyoshi
Hi HN! We are writing a mini-series looking into (1) the nature of
Cryptocurrency trading and investment, (2) the key factors which shift the
markets, and (3) the important differences between Crypto and more traditional
traded assets. This is the Part 1 of 6 posts. Love to hear your feedback!!

